# Poll: Is your dog micro-chipped??



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Nope. I was going to, but never ended up getting around to it. I figure he's never left alone anyway. Unless someone breaks into our house, kills us all and then takes him. :uhoh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Unless someone breaks into our house, kills us all and then takes him. :uhoh:


Ummm.....that's screwed up....  

Carson isn't.....yet. He will be soon though. I think we'll have them do it when we have him in to get neutered. Just cuz he'll be there anyways.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, my two are both micro-chipped.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Might I add, I picked Not Yet because when I do ever move out, I probably will have him microchipped just because there will obviously be less people to watch him. But for now I reckon he's alright


----------



## SALI (Jun 5, 2007)

Earl is and we had it done at 6 months. The Carrollton TX humane society was doing a rally for doggie ID so they could identify and return if lost and it cost a whole 10 dollars. But Earl doesn't go anywhere without me either.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

All of mine are....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady will be microchipped when he gets neutered.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Not yet but Titus is tatooed cos he come from FR.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

one is microchipped & tattooed and one is microchipped with no tattoo.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Bailey is micro chipped. I will have Bentley done when I get him neutered.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

_Not yet but Titus is tatooed cos he come from FR_

We got Campbell when we lived in France...he's tatooed and microchipped also.

The rest are microchipped...

Margaret


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

belle was microchipped at the same time she was spayed.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yup. Quiz is chipped. Both of my dogs are.


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, she's chipped.

We don't have the collar tag (giving the chip #) though, and I don't really understand why it's neccasary. Another board I'm on was talking about how you should have the tag. I figure - if her collar is on, they'll see the tag with our contact info. If her collar has come off, than the chip tag will also be gone.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

All mine are


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy is - I had her done a couple months ago when she was anesthetised for her tooth repair. Abby will be done in Dec. when her yearly physical comes due.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The shelter chipped Robbie when we adopted him, I have paid for a lifetime registration.

The rescue chipped Lilah and her ship is registered to the rescue, not to me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I was told to keep the tag separate so you'd have the number handy. All the shelters and vets have the "wand" to read the chips. BTW, both our girls are, Cody the springer is not,


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

All 4 of mine are. I also chip all of the puppies before they go to their new homes.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Buddy is because but Peanut is not yet.I'm kind of in the dark a little on this.When we were at the vet they scanned his chip and wrote down the number.I asked what else I needed to do and he said nothing but if it's nothing and he got out how would someone link him back to me unless they brought him to my vet?Where would I go to "register" as someone else said?


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

All dogs in NZ (apart from farm dogs) have to be microchipped to be registered. You have to register them at 3 months old here.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Both Goldens and the cat are chipped with HomeAgain chips.
Liberty is also tatooed...to me the tatoo is a very inefficient identifier in the event that she were to be lost.
I have the vet check their chips every time we visit....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> Buddy is because but Peanut is not yet.I'm kind of in the dark a little on this.When we were at the vet they scanned his chip and wrote down the number.I asked what else I needed to do and he said nothing but if it's nothing and he got out how would someone link him back to me unless they brought him to my vet?Where would I go to "register" as someone else said?


First you need to find out what brand of chip was implanted.
If it was HomeAgain you need give them your contact info...which can be done online...
I would imagine it would be the same for the Avid chips or any other chips...

from the HomeAgain website HomeAgain
_The myth: enrolling in the database or service is not necessary. 

The truth: having your veterinarian implant the HomeAgain® microchip is the first step in pet protection. However, the microchip has no recovery benefits unless you enroll in the HomeAgain service. Your pet is only fully protected by HomeAgain when you activate your pet and provide your contact information (email and phone numbers) and other emergency contact information. _


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Any ideas on finding out the type of chip?I think they did it at the humane society?I guess I could call them.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

_The rescue chipped Lilah and her chip is registered to the rescue, not to me._

I rescue, and I chip all the dogs who come in here. They're all registered to me, but I give the new owners registration forms so they can register them too.

If your vet chips them, he's the primary on the chip, if a shelter or humane society, then they are the primary. You should still be able to register your dog as the owner, even if the rescue is the primary lister. I do it that way so if the owner can't be found the dog comes back to me.

Margaret


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

All of mine are, with the exception of Bond, who is the oldest. He is tattooed. I didn't chip him because at the time, there were issues with migrating chips, etc, and I, in my low-tech brain, thought that chipping was "too new to do yet" :doh: And he doesn't leave the farm anymore, so I see no need to at this point in his life. 
Mine are chipped as puppies, and as they do not wear collars, I keep the tag in the house by the phone in my office, with each individual dogs info. I also have a copy of the little upc scan bar sticker for each one in my wallet.
They do need permanent ID for clearances, so all are done.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

_Any ideas on finding out the type of chip?I think they did it at the humane society?I guess I could call them._

If you can find someone to read the number, they should be able to tell you from the number itself. Most vets offices, and shelters have the readers....just take your dog along...make sure it's a universal reader though.

Margaret


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yep, and makes good sense to me.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't know how to vote on this poll... Sophie was AVID chipped by her breeder but poor Sidney remains chip-less. What to do, what to do....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Mine are not chipped yet....but we are planning on it....


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

Carrie was micro-chipped this spring-April or May I don't remember very well.
The microchip is better than the tatoo that's my opinion.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I think we'll have them do it when we have him in to get neutered. Just cuz he'll be there anyways.


 
ditto. december 21...jake's days are numbered..:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

foreveramber said:


> ditto. december 21...jake's days are numbered..:


Live it up while you can Jake!!!


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

Yup. Abby's been chipped. We got her chipped when she was spayed, figuring that the cost was nothing compared to the anguish we'd feel if she were to disappear.

The only thing I don't like is that there's no "standard" chip in use in the US. Abby received two chips at different frequencies just so she should register in any shelter or vet reader. High-tech doggie!


----------



## Amber (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep, Lexy is microchipped. In the UK, I think (I'm 1st time dog and GR owner) that all reputable breeders do this as part of the 'responsible' selling process. People (again in the UK) are recommended to buy puppies from responsible (reputable) sources. Most insurance companies insist that dogs are microchipped and any if any stray dogs are found, the microchip is the first thing the authoriries look for. 

Apologies if this is different in the US, I'm only putting the Uk perspective forward.


----------



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes, at 6 weeks


----------



## canvasjockey (Sep 16, 2007)

Ours are both chipped, I've seen it work enough to know that it's worthwhile. At the clinic we did have an owner refuse the chip (that she'd already paid for with our "puppy program") because she didn't want "big brother" tracking her dog :doh: . Yep, the diabolical plans of the "powers that be" are thwarted because her Aussie mix can sneak around her owners house and yard undetected by their high tech satellites  !



harlowsmom said:


> We don't have the collar tag (giving the chip #) though, and I don't really understand why it's neccasary. Another board I'm on was talking about how you should have the tag. I figure - if her collar is on, they'll see the tag with our contact info. If her collar has come off, than the chip tag will also be gone.


The tag is a nice additional feature, as we found out once when SC snuck out one day. We realised he was gone when we saw the door left open, probably 5 min later. Within a couple minutes we got a call from Home Again giving us the phone # of the people who found him (a street over). We called, got their location and viola - he was back home within 20 minutes of leaving. 

The tag (assuming it's like the one's we have) has the id# and a phone #. We got to make use of it from the other side recently, as well. A purebred Bassett (whom I've seen walked on leash in the neighborhood before, so I know she has a nearby home) wandered into our yard. We called the phone # on the tag, gave them the ID, they called the owner who promptly called us - it all took about 5 minutes and we dropped the dog off at her home nearby. 

The tag can make the process more streamlined, they don't need to be brought in anywhere to be scanned. Dogs who could have been further lost and in harms way reconnected with their owners in very little time and with less stress, that is the value of the tag.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

None of them are!.
But my male is tatooed as he comes from Fr.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Kody was chipped by his breeder, Telly I chipped although he has passed on. Bianka is not chipped.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

canvasjockey said:


> Ours are both chipped, I've seen it work enough to know that it's worthwhile. At the clinic we did have an owner refuse the chip (that she'd already paid for with our "puppy program") because she didn't want "big brother" tracking her dog :doh: . Yep, the diabolical plans of the "powers that be" are thwarted because her Aussie mix can sneak around her owners house and yard undetected by their high tech satellites  !
> 
> 
> The tag is a nice additional feature, as we found out once when SC snuck out one day. We realised he was gone when we saw the door left open, probably 5 min later. Within a couple minutes we got a call from Home Again giving us the phone # of the people who found him (a street over). We called, got their location and viola - he was back home within 20 minutes of leaving.
> ...


You also can get the tags without there info on it and by wearing it , ppl would know they are chipped.....


----------



## dancingstorm (May 5, 2008)

both josh and summer are microchipped. joshua's chip moved.so i had thier ear tattooed as a precaution .:wave:


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I have personal experience of how a chip can return a dog to it's owner if everyone in the loop does the right thing. A girl at work picked up a little Dachshund in the street while coming to work. she gave the dog to me to bring to the local vet to be scanned. A chip was in the dog which enabled me to contact the owner through Home Again. The dog was home in 4 hours. The adult son was dog sitting the pooch while the family was vacationing so I need not tell you how relieved he was as was the family upon their return.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

No tattoos or body piercings.
But both puppies are microchipped. 

Tags are helpful because, if I am correct, all scanners are not universal. Of course, Natasha's tag is long gone.... She found it to be very tasty.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I bought young Bridger off Craigslist. Possibility: he could have been stolen from someone's yard, resold for a few hundred (the guy said response to add was overwhelming), if this had been the case and he had been microchipped I'd have had to contact original owner.

Yesterday I met a guy whose Golden was taken from yard while he was working on the roof (but he got license # & got dog back).

Bridger is Avid chipped & I mailed in registration


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Both mine are chipped and Diesel also has an ear tattoo.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Yes, Theo is


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Libby has been chipped since she was 6 months old.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Both of mine are microchipped.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

mine was microchipped by my breeder at 8 weeks old


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

yes,both got chips on.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

I have one that is....My rescue Bella and I keep meaning to get Murph done.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

None of mine are chipped, they are all tattooed.


----------



## s6m1l88 (Mar 12, 2008)

Mr. Prince is.


----------

